# GRIP Review: Lamborghini Murciélago LP 670-4 SV



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Review of the Lamborghini Murciélago LP 670-4 SV by German motoring show, GRIP.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWdXInkoyCk


----------

